# Layout boat guys-Puddle Ducks?



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Guys just picked up my first layout boat. Looking to see if anyone has any advice for trying to shoot puddle ducks from a layout boat. I know of open water areas that we have shot (some) from a buddies layout and I have learned a lot from hunting from him. I wondering if it can be used in open water in a marsh and open water on the lake. Any tips would be appreciated, got a lot of work to do these next two weeks!
Thanks!


----------



## fishoner

sweet what kind did ya get been wantin one myself let me know if ya ever get an open seat thanks


----------



## large6er

Get ready to have some fun. I have been hunting out of a UFO layout for a couple years now and there is nothing like it. Until you have layed on your back in the middle of the lake and had a couple dozen mallards drop in on your decoys or have some divers screaming in on you at 3 foot off the water You have not exprieneced waterfowl hunting. We have used our layout on Lake Erie, inland lakes and the coastal waters of the Atlantic in virginia. We have shoot divers, puddlers, sea ducks, geese (canadian and brant) from our little rig and love it. We have never used it in a marsh but I don't know why you couldn't.

Now for the hard part. Safety Safety Safety when you are down in the boat it is a very stable platform. The entering and exiting the layout is a little tricky at times, if you have duck hunted you know the best time to hunt is in the worst weather. So rule one always wear your PFD when getting in or out of the rig. I would highly suggest practicing getting in and out a couple times in shallow water until you get a good feel for it. Next you need a good heavy anchor and use the boating rule of thumb for anchor line 7 to 10 times the depth of the water. The longer the line the better the hold it will have. You just need to be careful to not get the anchor line in your tender boat prop when swapping out hunters. I use an anchor line on the front of the layout also but that is just personnel prefrance. some will tell you it's not needed but I like my decoys a little closer to the boat and if I didn't have the nose achored I would be all tangled up in my decoys.

Enjoy it this season and watch all the youtube videos and learn all you can this year and next year it will be so much easier.

Large6er


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Thanks for the tips. I have hunted out of one with a good friend and have learned a lot from him but I wanted to try my own rig. What set up do you run for mallards? I will be hunting mostly on Erie. I hope to be as safe as I can, for sure kind of a risky deal.

Dustin, it was pretty cheap, not sure what kind but it floats nice!


----------



## large6er

We have all our mallard decoys, Toledo super mags, on long lines. 3 to 5 lines on each side of the the layout. Sometimes we put out two lines of geese off one side then bunch up about 5 lines of mallards.

G G G G G G G G G G G G
G G G G G G G G G G G G

LAYOUT
M M M M M M M M M M M M
M M M M M M M M M M M M
M M M M M M M M M M M M
M M M M M M M M M M M M
M M M M M M M M M M M M

A PATTERN ABOUT LIKE THIS


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

large6er said:


> We have all our mallard decoys, Toledo super mags, on long lines. 3 to 5 lines on each side of the the layout. Sometimes we put out two lines of geese off one side then bunch up about 5 lines of mallards.
> 
> G G G G G G G G G G G G
> G G G G G G G G G G G G
> 
> LAYOUT
> M M M M M M M M M M M M
> M M M M M M M M M M M M
> M M M M M M M M M M M M
> M M M M M M M M M M M M
> M M M M M M M M M M M M
> 
> A PATTERN ABOUT LIKE THIS


Ok I see where your going with that. I just feel like they might pick them out being straight lines. But I have 5 lines rigged up for long lining! I will give it a try for sure though! I'm looking forward to hunting this weekend! I will report back prob won't be able to use the layout till Sunday though!


----------



## fishingful

I have a final attack layout and use it everyplace. Best place is in marshes. I can make it disapear. I have had ducks land 4 feet from the boat. I have it grassed up. Great boat.


----------

